# Glasgow scientists create single-pixel camera for 3D images



## Menace (May 17, 2013)

Came across this interesting article on BBC online news service. Here is a quote from one of the lead authors, 

"It might seem a bit counter-intuitive to think that more information can be captured from a detector which uses just a single pixel rather than the multi-megapixel detectors found in conventional digital cameras ..."

Here is the link to the article:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-22556172

Cheers


----------



## dlleno (May 17, 2013)

thats it! the big surprise from Canon is a single-pixel camera named the 3D


----------



## brad-man (May 17, 2013)

dlleno said:


> thats it! the big surprise from Canon is a single-pixel camera named the 3D



;D Will it also have a single pixel EVF?


----------



## Menace (May 17, 2013)

I think Canon will charge $8,000 for a 3D camera - even if it only has ONE pixel!


----------



## serendipidy (May 18, 2013)

I'm waiting for the 3Dv2...rumor has it that it will be 2 pixels, but at twice the price. ;D


----------



## adhocphotographer (May 22, 2013)

innovation... i like it!


----------



## Click (May 22, 2013)

Very interesting, thanks for the link.


----------



## RGF (Jun 2, 2013)

interesting but strange. Not sure the article accurately reported all the details


----------

